# can not install nspluginwrapper: linux-glib2-2.6.6_1 conflicts with linux_base-f8-8_9



## edhunter (Dec 4, 2008)

Hello 
I am trying to install flash9 on freebsd using this recent guide http://crnl.org/blog/2008/11/01/flash-9-for-freebsd-71
the steps for installing ports are ...
cd /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f8 && make install clean
cd /usr/ports/www/linux-flashplugin9 && make install clean
cd /usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper && make install clean

I am on the last step and I am getting error
===>  linux-glib2-2.6.6_1 conflicts with installed package(s):
      linux_base-f8-8_9

What could I do?... There are other guys telling that this combination works for them.


here are details:


```
root@backup:/usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper on ttyp3
#:> make install
===>  Installing for nspluginwrapper-1.0.0
===>   nspluginwrapper-1.0.0 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 - not found
===>    Verifying install for /compat/linux/usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/linux-gtk2
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  Extracting for linux-gtk2-2.6.10
=> MD5 Checksum OK for rpm/i386/fedora/4/gtk2-2.6.10-2.fc4.4.i386.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i386/fedora/4/gtk2-2.6.10-2.fc4.4.i386.rpm.
=> MD5 Checksum OK for rpm/i386/fedora/4/gtk2-engines-2.6.3-2.i386.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i386/fedora/4/gtk2-engines-2.6.3-2.i386.rpm.
===>   linux-gtk2-2.6.10 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/rpm2cpio - found
===>  Patching for linux-gtk2-2.6.10
===>  Configuring for linux-gtk2-2.6.10
===>  Installing for linux-gtk2-2.6.10
===>   linux-gtk2-2.6.10 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0 - not found
===>    Verifying install for /compat/linux/usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0 in /usr/ports/devel/linux-glib2
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  Extracting for linux-glib2-2.6.6_1
=> MD5 Checksum OK for rpm/i386/fedora/4/glib2-2.6.6-1.i386.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i386/fedora/4/glib2-2.6.6-1.i386.rpm.
===>   linux-glib2-2.6.6_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/rpm2cpio - found
===>  Patching for linux-glib2-2.6.6_1
===>  Configuring for linux-glib2-2.6.6_1
===>  Installing for linux-glib2-2.6.6_1

===>  linux-glib2-2.6.6_1 conflicts with installed package(s):
      linux_base-f8-8_9

      They install files into the same place.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/linux-glib2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/linux-gtk2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper.
root@backup:/usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper on ttyp3
#:>
```


```
#:> uname -a
FreeBSD backup.hostname.com 7.1-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 7.1-PRERELEASE #0: Mon Dec  1 18:41:26 EET 2008     root@backup.hostname.com:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
root@backup:/usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper on ttyp3
```

need help 
10x in advance


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 4, 2008)

In my case, I had the nspluginwrapper and linux-glib installed before I installed linux-base. There were no problems there. So my suggestion is to deinstall linux-base first, install nspluginwrapper, and reinstall linux-base.


----------



## edhunter (Dec 4, 2008)

10x 
i'm trying it right now.


----------



## edhunter (Dec 4, 2008)

It worked... but I'm not sure if it is correct. Now i have two linux_base ports installed.

```
#:> pkg_info | grep linux
linux-atk-1.9.1     Accessibility Toolkit, Linux/i386 binary
linux-cairo-1.0.2   Linux cairo binary
linux-expat-1.95.8  Linux/i386 binary port of Expat XML-parsing library
linux-flashplugin-9.0r151 Adobe Flash Player NPAPI Plugin
linux-fontconfig-2.2.3_7 Linux/i386 binary of Fontconfig
linux-glib2-2.6.6_1 Version 2.X Linux/i386 binary port of GLib
linux-gtk2-2.6.10   GTK+ library, version 2.X, Linux binary
linux-jpeg-6b.34    RPM of the JPEG lib
linux-openssl-0.9.7f SSL and crypto library (Linux Version)
linux-pango-1.10.2  Linux pango binary
linux-png-1.2.8_2   RPM of the PNG lib
linux-tiff-3.7.1    TIFF library, Linux/i386 binary
linux-xorg-libs-6.8.2_5 Xorg libraries, linux binaries
[b]linux_base-f8-8_9   Base set of packages needed in Linux mode (for i386/amd64)
linux_base-fc-4_13  Base set of packages needed in Linux mode (for i386/amd64)[/b]
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 4, 2008)

I have the same, and everything works fine.

Interestingly enough:


```
# pkg_info -rR linux_base-f8-8_9
Information for linux_base-f8-8_9:

Depends on:
```


```
# pkg_info -rR linux_base-fc-4_13
Information for linux_base-fc-4_13:

Depends on:
Required by:
linux-atk-1.9.1
linux-cairo-1.0.2
linux-expat-1.95.8
linux-flashplugin-9.0r151
linux-fontconfig-2.2.3_7
linux-glib2-2.6.6_1
linux-gtk2-2.6.10
linux-jpeg-6b.34
linux-openssl-0.9.7f
linux-pango-1.10.2
linux-png-1.2.8_2
linux-tiff-3.7.1
linux-xorg-libs-6.8.2_5
nspluginwrapper-1.0.0
```

One would think that 8 is not required by anything


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Dec 4, 2008)

It isn't. Uninstalling linux_base-fc4 will be ugly as all md5 sums have changed. If you use pkg_delete -f, then your linux_base-fc8 will be nuked.

Have you guys set the OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=fc8 in /etc/make.conf?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 4, 2008)

No, I haven't (package install anyway)


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Dec 4, 2008)

Since when do packages allow conflicting packages to be installed?


```
$ make -C /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f8 -V CONFLICTS
linux_base-gentoo* linux_base-fc4 linux_base-fc6  linux_base-f7 linux-glib2

make -C /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-fc4 -V CONFLICTS
linux_base-7* linux_base-deb* linux_base-gentoo*  linux_base-rh-9* linux_base-suse-9* linux_base-8*  linux_base-f8 linux_base-f7 linux_base-fc6 linux_locale*
```

Oh, to answer my own question:
cause some of those don't end with an asterisk. Smells like a workaround that should really be a bug.


----------



## aragon (Dec 5, 2008)

It looks like the linux-glib2 port was updated a few days ago.  Previously it had broken CONFLICTS so this wasn't a problem at the time the article was written.  Doing as suggested should be fine, but another option would be to edit the Makefiles of:

x11-toolkits/linux-gtk2
x11-toolkits/linux-pango
accessibility/linux-atk

And just remove the run dependency for linux-glib2.  A newer version of linux-glib2 is installed by the linux_base-f8 port.  That should prevent two linux_base ports from getting installed.

I think I will ping the -emulator guys and see if it's possible to get a better fix for this though.


----------



## aragon (Dec 5, 2008)

And I just noticed that the better fix has already been applied to x11-toolkits/linux-gtk2 a few days ago:


```
.if !defined(OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT) || \
    (${OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT} != "fc6" && \
    ${OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT} != "f7" && \
    ${OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT} != "f8")
RUN_DEPENDS+=	${LINUXBASE}/usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0:${PORTSDIR}/devel/linux-glib2
.endif
```

So the real fix for all of this is to make sure that OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=f8 is defined in /etc/make.conf.


----------



## contactmayankjain (Dec 6, 2008)

Flash is not working on my system after portupgrade. I have tried  to install flash9 on freebsd using this recent guide http://crnl.org/blog/2008/11/01/flash-9-for-freebsd-71 


and I am getting error message while running command nspluginwrapper -v -a -i
Auto-install plugins from /usr/X11R6/lib/browser_plugins
Looking for plugins in /usr/X11R6/lib/browser_plugins
Auto-install plugins from /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-flashplugin
Looking for plugins in /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-flashplugin
/usr/local/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libX11.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
Auto-install plugins from /root/.mozilla/plugins
Looking for plugins in /root/.mozilla/plugins
/usr/local/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libX11.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory


I am using FreeBSD 6.3 
uname -a
FreeBSD mayank.in.niksun.com 6.3-RELEASE FreeBSD 6.3-RELEASE #0: Wed Jan 16 04:45:45 UTC 2008     root@dessler.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/SMP  i386


----------



## aragon (Dec 6, 2008)

contactmayankjain said:
			
		

> I am using FreeBSD 6.3


As stated in the guide, it only works in FreeBSD 7.1.


----------



## contactmayankjain (Dec 6, 2008)

Is there any workaround for running flash on Freebsd 6.3 ???


----------



## contactmayankjain (Dec 6, 2008)

I am not able to install flashplugin7 even. 

[root@mayank /usr/ports/www/linux-flashplugin7]# make install clean
===>  linux-flashplugin-7.0r73_1 has known vulnerabilities:
=> linux-flashplugin -- multiple vulnerabilities.
   Reference: <http://www.FreeBSD.org/ports/portaudit/78f456fd-9c87-11dd-a55e-00163e000016.html>
=> linux-flashplugin -- unspecified remote code execution vulnerability.
   Reference: <http://www.FreeBSD.org/ports/portaudit/04c6187d-2d8f-11dd-98c9-00163e000016.html>
=> Please update your ports tree and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/linux-flashplugin7/linux-flashplugin7.
*** Error code 1

I have tried updating ports but its already up to date.


----------



## contactmayankjain (Dec 9, 2008)

Any updates ??


----------



## cajunman4life (Dec 9, 2008)

No, there is no such workaround that I'm aware of.

If you want to follow the guide and get flash working, you'll need to update to at least the 7-STABLE series.


----------

